# Download



## Zyberion (7. April 2006)

So..ich habe definitiv die suchfunktion genutzt...
Habe auch verschiedene Einträge gefunden auf dehnen wurde aber nie geantwortet.

Ich habe ein Video.
Ich will das zum Download anbieten. Ich will das der Besucher auf einen Link klickt und schon öffnet sich das bekannte Fenster indem man entscheiden kann ob das Video nun geöffnet oder gespeichert werden soll.

Am schönsten wäre es wenn sich auch der Downloadmanager des Besuchers melden würde.

Ich möchte KEIN Rechtsklick und Ziel Speichern unter und kein Zip Archiv.

Was für möglichkeiten habe ich?

bye


----------



## Maik (7. April 2006)

Und was hat das mit der Formatierungssprache CSS zu tun?

Nichts, deshalb schiebe ich den Thread ins HTML-Forum.

Wenn du keine ZIP-Datei zum Download anbieten willst, kommt wohl nur die von dir genannte Möglichkeit des Fensters mit der Abfrage in Betracht: Datei öffnen oder speichern.


----------



## MC Breit (8. April 2006)

Hallo.
Ob der Klient es dem Benutzer zum Download anbietet oder nicht, ist abhängig von dem MIME-Typ und ob der Klient weiß, was er damit machen soll.
Normalerweise sollte der MIME-Typ "application/x-octet-stream" zum Download angeboten werden. Der Internet-Explorer verarbeitet dies allerdings nicht immer einwandfrei!
Wenn du die möglichkeit hast php zu nutzen, kannst du dir für das Video, angenommen es wäre "blubb.mov" eine Alias-Datei machen, beispielsweise "blubb.php" und diese mit folgendem füllen:

```
<?php
  header('Content-Type: application/x-octet-stream');
  readfile('./blubb.mov');
?>
```
Das geht auch mit ASP/JSP und äquivalenten Dingen.
Ansonsten musst du eine Anpassung über htaccess AddType vornehmen. Hier bietet sich ein ForceType für ein Unterverzeichnis, z.B. "videos" an, wenn du mehrere Videos hast.

```
<Location ./videos>
ForceType application/octet-stream
</Location>
```

Im Zweifelsfall solltest du aber immer den der Datei tatsächlich entsprechenden MIME Typ verwenden! Diese können sich mitunter von Video zu Video unterscheiden. Damit gibst du dem Klienten die Chance, automatisch zu entscheiden, was er mit verschiedenen Dateitypen machen will.

Ein Blick auf Selfhtml zu diesem Thema kann auch nicht schaden: http://de.selfhtml.org/diverses/mimetypen.htm


----------



## Gumbo (8. April 2006)

Der MIME-Typ heißt „application/octet-stream“ wie du es im zweiten Beispiel richtig geschrieben hast. Doch neben der Klassifizierung des MIME-Typs könnte das „Content-Disposition“-Header-Feld auch noch interessant sein.


----------



## TheBadDwarf (10. April 2006)

Tach zusammen,

wäre denn das ganze nicht einfacher zu bewerkstelligen, wenn man einfach einen Link setzt? Durch einen Link wie z.B. <a href="blubb.mov">Video</a> öffnet sich doch automatisch das tolle Windows-Fenster mit der Frage "Speichern unter" oder "Öffnen mit" oder so. Nur wenn man das Video direkt im Webbrowser anzeigen lassen möchte, dann muss man das über MIME-Types und evtl. EMBED-Tags lösen. Dazu könnte man aber 2 Links machen: 1. Download und 2. Abspielen. Wobei das abspielen ja auch nur ein Download ist und im Webbrowser dann angezeigt wird. Ob so oder so, es landet doch eh auf dem Client, es sei denn, es handelt sich um einen Video-Stream.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege ...

MfG
TheBadDwarf


----------



## Gumbo (10. April 2006)

> Durch einen Link wie z.B. <a href="blubb.mov">Video</a> öffnet sich doch automatisch das tolle Windows-Fenster mit der Frage "Speichern unter" oder "Öffnen mit" oder so.


Dieses Verhalten hängt ganz von der Browsereinstellungen ab. Denn bei vielen lässt sich einstellen, welche Typen im Browser wiedergegeben oder welche heruntergeladen werden sollen.


----------

